# Domain Name System Client Behavior in Windows Vista



## tomherry (Apr 8, 2008)

Microsoft® Windows Vista™ includes both Internet Protocol version 4 (IPv4) and Internet Protocol version 6 (IPv6) protocol stacks that are installed and enabled by default. Domain Name System (DNS) name queries and registrations can now involve both IPv4 address records (A records) and IPv6 address records (AAAA records). This article describes the behavior of the DNS Client service in Windows Vista for DNS queries and registrations and the possible impact on DNS traffic.
Note: This article does not describe changes to DNS client behavior in versions of Windows released after Windows Vista with Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2008, including additional service packs or other updates.
DNS Query Behavior
Computers running Windows Vista need to perform both A and AAAA queries to determine the best method of connectivity to the desired endpoint. By obtaining both IPv4 and IPv6 addresses, there is an increased chance of being able to access the desired endpoint if one of the addresses is unreachable.
The DNS Client service in Windows Vista has been designed to minimize the impact on DNS servers when performing DNS name queries through the following behavior:
•	If the host has only link-local or Teredo IPv6 addresses assigned, the DNS Client service sends a single query for a records.
•	If the host has at least one IPv6 address assigned that is not a link-local or Teredo address, the DNS Client service sends a DNS query for A records and then a separate DNS query to the same DNS server for AAAA records. If an A record query times out or has an error (other than name not found), the corresponding AAAA record query is not sent.
This DNS querying behavior will assist enterprises and ISPs in their transition to IPv6. When AAAA records are added to DNS either manually or through DNS dynamic update, computers running Windows Vista will by default use IPv6 over IPv4, providing proof to IT staff that the IPv6 routing and name resolution infrastructure is working properly for IPv6 connectivity. When organizations transition to an IPv6-only infrastructure and disable IPv4, the DNS Client service will send only AAAA queries.
Computers running Windows Vista can increase DNS traffic and the load on DNS servers when the computers have been configured with a global address:
•	On intranets that have deployed IPv6 (either native or ISATAP), there will be additional DNS query traffic. However, deployments of Windows Vista in enterprise networks using IPv6 have not resulted in dramatic increases in the loads on intranet DNS servers. Intranets running at or near capacity for DNS might need to provide additional capacity to better support an enterprise deployment of Windows Vista.
•	On the Internet, computers running Windows Vista by default will typically not be configured with a global address from their ISPs or from their gateway devices. At this time, typical ISPs do not support native IPv6 connectivity and typical home routers do not support the 6to4 transition technology. If a computer running Windows Vista is located behind a network address translator (NAT), the Teredo client component will automatically configure a global Teredo address, even if it is in an inactive state. However, a computer running Windows Vista will not send AAAA record queries if it only has a Teredo address assigned.
DNS Registration Behavior
The DNS Client service in Windows Vista uses DNS dynamic update and attempts to register the following records:
•	A records for all IPv4 addresses assigned to the interfaces that are configured with a DNS server
•	Pointer (PTR) records for IPv4 addresses assigned to interfaces that are configured with a DNS server
•	AAAA records for all global IPv6 addresses assigned to interfaces that are configured with a DNS server
Teredo addresses are not registered.
For the typical intranet host configured with a global IPv6 address, additional AAAA records for IPv6 global addresses are registered. However, a DNS dynamic update client includes all of the records that they are registering in a single packet. Therefore, although there are additional records to register, there are no additional packets for AAAA record registration. Therefore, the impact on intranet DNS servers for AAAA registration is minimal.
Typical Internet-based DNS servers do not support DNS dynamic update. However, if an Internet-based DNS server did support DNS dynamic update, there is typically no additional traffic because the typical Windows Vista-based Internet host does not have a global IPv6 address assigned and Teredo addresses are not registered. Therefore, for typical Windows Vista-based hosts on today's Internet, there is no performance impact on Internet DNS servers for DNS registration.


----------



## Piededipt (May 13, 2009)

*Buy meridia without prescription. Order low price meridia without prescription online*

*>>>> BUY MERIDIA WITHOUT PRESCRIPTION <<<<

>>>> BUY MERIDIA ONLINE <<<<

>>>> ENTER TO BUY MERIDIA <<<<*


*BENEFITS:*
Best Online links. Buy Trusted tablets. Buy cheap meridia discount. No prescription required. 24/7 Free Consultation. Absolutely Anonymously. Fast Worldwide Shipping. We offer a money-back guarantee. And MANY MORE!







*>>>> BUY MERIDIA NOW <<<<*


*We accept VISA, VISA Electron, MasterCard, American Express, eChecks, Wire transfer, JCB, MoneyGram, Diners Club and Western Union. Easy ordering process.*



*>>>> IT IS TIME TO BUY MERIDIA!!! <<<<*






































Buy Meridia Without Prescription Order Low Price Meridia
no prescription Meridia fedex delivery 
buy cheap Meridia no prescription 
Meridia without prescription cheap 
order Meridia 
Meridia prescription from doctors online 
generic Meridia 
get Meridia 
buy Meridia without 
Meridia fedex delivery 
buy Meridia with no prescription 
non prescription cheap Meridia 
online Meridia and fedex 
Meridia overnight fed ex no prescription 
how to get Meridia without 
cheap Meridia for sale online no prescription required 
Meridia 
Meridia overnight US delivery 
no perscription Meridia next day 
buy Meridia online 
Meridia cheap no membership 
order Meridia online by fedex 
order Meridia without prescription 
overnight Meridia without a prescription 
buy cheap Meridia no Prescription 
Buy Meridia overnight shipping 
buy Meridia on line without a prescription 
buy Meridia online cheap 
buy Meridia no script 
purchase Meridia cod cash delivery 
where to buy generic Meridia online without a prescription 
order Meridia online without prescription 
non generic Meridia no prescription 
buy Meridia online canadian no script 
Meridia on sale cheap online 
cheap Meridia for sale with no prescription required 
Meridia overnight shipping no prescription 
online ordering Meridia 
Meridia free consultation u.s. pharmacy 
generic Meridia tablets 
cheap Meridia no script 
online overnight shipping Meridia 
canada Meridia no prescription 
how to get Meridia prescription 
pharmacy Meridia no prescrption 
buy Meridia without perscription 
Meridia online no prescription fedex 
Meridia doctor 
order Meridia online from mexico 
how to buy Meridia online without a prescription 
Meridia no prescription worldwide 
how to buy Meridia online without prescription 
online prescription for Meridia 
Meridia cheap online 
Meridia online prescriptions with no membership 
Meridia online no perscription 
Meridia no prescription 
online us pharmacy Meridia 
cheap Meridia overnight 
order Meridia no prescription 
cheap Meridia prescriptions 
buy Meridia overnight 
Meridia without a prescription or doctor 
online pharmacy Meridia no prescription 
purchase Meridia online 
buy Meridia online without script 
buy Meridia tablets without prescription 
buy Meridia no prescription needed 
Meridia in mexico without prescription 
Meridia cheap 
buy Meridia no rx cheap 
buy Meridia online without a prescription and no membership 
buy generic Meridia no prescription 
Meridia without perscription 
buy Meridia on line no prescription 
online doctor consultation for Meridia 
ordering Meridia online no membership overnight delivery 
how to get a Meridia prescription 
buying Meridia online without prescription 
order Meridia online no membership overnight shipping 
buy Meridia online no membership 
buy Meridia from a usa pharmacy without a prescription 
buy Meridia online with overnight delivery 
buying Meridia without a script 
Meridia order online no membership overnight 
buy Meridia online without a prescription 
Meridia from mexico without prescription 
buy Meridia free consultation 
buy Meridia without a perscription 
buying Meridia without a prescription 
Meridia without prescription or membership 
how to get prescription of Meridia 
Meridia with no perscription and delivered over night 
Meridia without persription 
buy Meridia without a prescription online 
Meridia on line no prescription 
canadian prescriptions Meridia 
buy Meridia without prescription needed 
no prescription needed Meridia 
Meridia without a prescription 
no prescripton Meridia 
ordering Meridia online without a prescription 
Meridia xr online 
Meridia xr buy online cheap 
Meridia online 
buy Meridia cheap 
Meridia overnight delivery no rx 
Meridia fedex without prescription 
Meridia drug no prescription 
Meridia without prescription overnight shipping 
fedex Meridia without priscription 
Meridia without prescription shipped overnight express 
buy Meridia without a prescription or membership 
Meridia online with no prescription or membership 
buy Meridia online no prescription 
next day delivery Meridia with no script 
buy Meridia usa cod 
how to get a doctor to prescript Meridia 
Meridia online no script 
Meridia without a prescription canadian 
Meridia same day delivery 
where can i buy Meridia no prescription 
Meridia generic cheapest 
buy Meridia without a prescription overnight shipping

Buy Meridia No Prescription, buy meridia 
cheap no prescription, cheap meridia cod fed
Meridia no prior prescription 
Meridia Cash Delivery Cod where to buy 
generic Meridia online without a prescription
cod saturday Meridia how to 
get prescription of Meridia
buy Meridia cash on delivery
Meridia 
Meridia no 
prescription worldwide next day
Meridia order
Meridia cod next day delivery
Meridia from mexico without prescription
Meridia cash delivery
cheap Meridia no rx
fedex Meridia overnight without a prescription
Meridia cod overnight delivery
buy Meridia saturday delivery
Meridia order overnight shipping
Meridia with saturday delivery
Meridia doctor consult
buy Meridia no rx needed
buy generic Meridia no prescription
online Meridia cod pharmacy
discount Meridia overnight
how to get Meridia prescription
Meridia no rx cod
Meridia shipped cod only
buy Meridia cash on delivery
buy Meridia online cash on delivery
buy Meridia cod delivery
Meridia without prescriptionsbuy 
Meridia online next day delivery
Meridia no rx saturday delivery
Meridia no physician


----------



## christina2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

Piededipt said:


> *>>>> BUY MERIDIA WITHOUT PRESCRIPTION <<<<
> 
> >>>> BUY MERIDIA ONLINE <<<<
> 
> ...




thanks so much for useful info

comparatif simulation taux pret auto  - taux pret auto differe selon la prise en compte ... calculent automatiquement le taux pour un prêt automobile donne.comparatif simulation taux pret auto


----------

